# fingers to release



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

I feel for ya man, we're slowly dieing out in ASA shooting.

We had a pretty good turn out this year overall, but it looks like this may very well be the last good year.

To answer you questions, more than likely, yes you will be shortening your draw slightly...but it really depends on where you already anchor. I shoot just slight shorter draw with fingers than most think I should, but it's what is more comfortable and consistent for me.

As far as releases, I would say yes, go straight for back tension... if you intend to get serious about it. You may even want to try a TRU-Ball Sweetspot for starters, can be shot using back tension, but has a safety.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*you will shoot much better...*

with a release aid.i dont recomend back ten. release aids for any beginners... your draw lg . will never change. it stays the same.. the anchor spot must change.make sure you get a release aid that you can adjustin the length some i recomend for my students are fletcher hook. scotts rhino xt. hot shot infinity they all seem good i realy like the fletcher. life time warranty and rock solid..set the release yo inner most joint in finger , and use your back muscles to set it off not by punching it with your finger. set the travel so there is no play in triger. and squeeze. the back... mike 66


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I made the switch to a release after 10 years, that was 8 years ago I have o regrets, however, I did change;
1. anchor from corner of mouth with the finger tip to the index nuckle under the jaw.
2. draw length of bow from 30" to 29" the release added length/ space between my fingers and the string, needed to compensate.

for a more natural feel for me going to a grip style release was the most natural transition (I HUNT) mine is from Cobra, Scott also makes one.

I reccomend going to a shop and asking to try a few dif. models and go with 
what feels best to you.


----------

